# 2008 P1 wheel upgrade



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was looking at getting a set of halo sas wheels.I know the front wheel adapter is for a 3/8 bolt on.I am not sure about the rear though- is it the 10 mm bolt on?All I can say is the stock wheels suck.I did one 180 and the rear wheel bent. They're crap.
Thanks


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

The rear comes stock as a quick release. You can order parts from your LBS to convert it to: 10mm bolt-on, 14mm bolt-on, or 10mm Saint-compatible. The swap is very easy and the kits are cheap ($20 ish retail).

p.s. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/698997356.html


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I totally agree with the stock Specialized/Alex being pure crap. After having the bike for two weeks I trued the front wheel 5 times and the rear 4 times. Gets old after just after two weeks. But after all was said and done I decided to order some pimplites and lace them up myself. I don't know anyone with Halo's and haven't read much about them except for on here, where everyone seems to say they are the best wheels or they are the worst. I guess I'm being just about as helpful as them so I will wish you luck. But your right, the stock wheels are total crap.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply I work at a shop but wasn't sure the size of the drop out on the p1 and weather I should get the 14mm kit or the 10 mm kit.I think I am going to call Specialized today and ask what size drop out it is.I was being lazy and hoping someone on here knew the size thats all.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's 10mm... You work at a shop and you don't know the difference between 10mil and 14? Pretty easy to tell just by looking at it.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Just an FYI, but because p.bikes are built with offset stays... Wont you need to build the wheel yourself to accomodate for clearance issues in the stays?


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's 10mm... You work at a shop and you don't know the difference between 10mil and 14? Pretty easy to tell just by looking at it.


No $hit. He didn't say "Bike Shop". Maybe he works at a barber shop or something like that. If it's a bike shop ((is it a Spec Dealer?) and nobody else there knows either--WTF kinda bike shop is it then? I bet Specialized is gonna love getting a call from a bike shop about that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Just an FYI, but because p.bikes are built with offset stays... Wont you need to build the wheel yourself to accomodate for clearance issues in the stays?


I think all you need to do is dish the wheel with a 5mm offset.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's 10mm... You work at a shop and you don't know the difference between 10mil and 14? Pretty easy to tell just by looking at it.


And it's Xsl Will I just didn't even look.But I did look its 10mm axle but thanks anyway.It's all good.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I think all you need to do is dish the wheel with a 5mm offset.


 When I change the dish is it towards the drive or none drive side of the wheel?If you know if not I can check with the dishing tool.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sean555 said:


> When I change the dish is it towards the drive or none drive side of the wheel?If you know if not I can check with the dishing tool.


I can't remember which side is offset off hand, Will can surely chime in on that one.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah I know Will has a vast knowledge of just about anything to do with a bike.So Xsl Will do you know which side is off set?Have you used the halo sas with spin doctor hubs before?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Dude - you work at a shop. Stop asking for someone to hold your hand. You will notice immediately when the wheel gets put into the bike which way it needs to be dished. Then you put it in the truing stand and go at it. Its not really brain surgery here.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to have the SAS. Heavy. The material used for the rim is a bit soft, better to dent than to crack I guess. It's nowhere near as soft as the old DT Swiss stuff though, so it's all good. The hub... meh... engagement is something like an older XT. Durability... nothing good or bad to say about it.

I believe it needs to be dished to the non-drive. But my memory is a bit fuzzy... I just got off a 13 hour flight. And then I had to explain to customs why I had a large sum of money in my backpack. And then I had to unpack. And clean the house.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I used to have the SAS. Heavy. The material used for the rim is a bit soft, better to dent than to crack I guess. It's nowhere near as soft as the old DT Swiss stuff though, so it's all good. The hub... meh... engagement is something like an older XT. Durability... nothing good or bad to say about it.
> 
> I believe it needs to be dished to the non-drive. But my memory is a bit fuzzy... I just got off a 13 hour flight. And then I had to explain to customs why I had a large sum of money in my backpack. And then I had to unpack. And clean the house.


Its all good Will when I get a chance I 'll pull the stock wheel off and check which side it needs to go to.Is there a better wheel set you can recommend for around the same price I have looked around myself and the only set I can find of similar spoke count for strength is bombshell crusher wheels.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Dude - you work at a shop. Stop asking for someone to hold your hand. You will notice immediately when the wheel gets put into the bike which way it needs to be dished. Then you put it in the truing stand and go at it. Its not really brain surgery here.


Did I ask you? no if your not gonna help mind your buisness I can figure it out on my own however sometimes people like advice. So stay out of it.Unless you have good input 
Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Performance Loco or Azonic Outlaw. You may still be able to pick up the Atomlab DHR rims for cheap.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks bro I am a big guy at 230 lbs so strong is key.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

If you want strong, I would greatly recommend building/getting a set of wheels built rather than buying these mambo 48 spoke crushers, etc.


I would rather build my wheelset (singletracks) myself, than buy a set of azonic outlaws, or halo whatevers, strictly because I know that a quality wheelbuild goes a lot farther than most people thing.

I've been ripping my SS's hard for the past two months, casing jumps, fvcked up 180's, etc and they are still going strong. Trued 'em once (after tensioning them a few rides in, obviously) - and I am loving them. The build was cheap, too.


----------



## phydeaux37 (Aug 7, 2007)

I run the outlaws, weigh 215, am a complete hack, and have yet to need to true them once in 3 months. I'm still working on 180s and not even a wobble has developed. I did undo all the spokes and retension when I got them, but thats about it. Btw, the dish is 6mm to the non-drive side, centered between the flanges if you're using an 8/9 speed wheel.

andy


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I think all you need to do is dish the wheel with a 5mm offset.


When I bought my SAS wheels from Ray (sells quality stuff btw) i just moved it over so it was crooked in the drop outs, and have't had a problem since, except I just had to re-aline the brakes.

Ohh and those wheels are solid.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Sean555 said:


> Thanks bro I am a big guy at 230 lbs so strong is key.


Trust me, the Halo SAS wheel would probly be overkill for you. and $60 is a great deal for a $200 wheel. and its like $15 to convert it to 10mm bolt


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

I planed on getting the halo sas and eventually getting a good set of hubs to re-lace the wheels to.Their are a few riders around here that swear by them so I think its worth a shot.I'll get the halos in a week or 2 and start saving for some good hubs.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

A Grove said:


> If you want strong, I would greatly recommend building/getting a set of wheels built rather than buying these mambo 48 spoke crushers, etc.
> 
> I would rather build my wheelset (singletracks) myself, than buy a set of azonic outlaws, or halo whatevers, strictly because I know that a quality wheelbuild goes a lot farther than most people thing.
> 
> I've been ripping my SS's hard for the past two months, casing jumps, fvcked up 180's, etc and they are still going strong. Trued 'em once (after tensioning them a few rides in, obviously) - and I am loving them. The build was cheap, too.


What hubs are you running?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

DMR Revolver front 20mil w/ KHE geisha freecoaster rear.


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

Those are nice hubs thanks for the ideas bro.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I am LOVING the geisha. I suck at riding fakie and am just learning 180's, but its so fun to play on. Plus its a lot of fun to watch some of the kids who CAN ride take my bike for a spin and ride fakie for a block or two


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> When I bought my SAS wheels from Ray (sells quality stuff btw) i just moved it over so it was crooked in the drop outs, and have't had a problem since, except I just had to re-aline the brakes.
> 
> Ohh and those wheels are solid.


Crooked in the dropouts is never good..


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

my 2008 p1 was a 10mm not a quick release, also only a 1mm offset, deffinitelly not 5mm. I went with a Pimplite rim laced to a pimp ss rear hub. pricey but pretty much bulletproof. Also it only came in a few grams heavier than the stock oem wheel with the addition of a tug nut. Plus the green wheel looks dope on the purple frame that has green accents.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

redstripe said:


> my 2008 p1 was a 10mm not a quick release, also only a 1mm offset, deffinitelly not 5mm. I went with a Pimplite rim laced to a pimp ss rear hub. pricey but pretty much bulletproof. Also it only came in a few grams heavier than the stock oem wheel with the addition of a tug nut. Plus the green wheel looks dope on the purple frame that has green accents.


Is there any way that you could post a pic of it?? I can't find the red and can get a good deal on the white or green ones. Not really a fan of white rims but am curious about the green ones...


----------



## redstripe (Jan 8, 2007)

JGill said:


> Is there any way that you could post a pic of it?? I can't find the red and can get a good deal on the white or green ones. Not really a fan of white rims but am curious about the green ones...


why surely, its a bit dirdy, but I think it looks nice with the green rim and white spokes, I will probibly go with the same scheme when the front rim starts to give me hell. I am using the qr option with the rear pimp ss hub right now because it is easy to pull apart and shove in the trunk.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I was skeptical about the green, but it does look pretty good on the P1. I have finally given up trying to locate the red lites, and just decided on the black with red nipples. I'm on the same bike and thought the red rims and hubs would be killer. Due to college and life, I can't upgrade the hubs, just the rims.


----------

